# Cynthia Fuente comes to Duluth, GA



## Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cynthia Fuente Suarez in person at Mack's Cigar Shop *
*Sept. 20th from 4-9. Promotional specials on all Fuente products.*
*www.mackscigars.com or call 678-296-1860.*


----------

